# shipping belongings from China to Portugal



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

After sucessfully receiving 5 Yr. Permanent Residence Card, for my Chinese wife and purchasing our humble abode, this fall, we are now faced with deciding on shipping our belongings, via container, or selling our things in China and re-purchasing furniture ect, in Portugal. I am a Portuguese citzen and we have our permanent address in Portugal. 

1. Will there be any taxes on receiving personal belongings (used)/furniture/ photo equipment/ electornics/ computers/ flat screen tv/ household stuff/ etc from China????

2. Any names of shipping companies/ China to Porutgal by sea. (Lisbon Port)

3. Where can I find the rules for receiving one's personal belongings, from a country outside the EU.

Thanks in-advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This link from Portugal's US Embassy applies equally to your move from China for personal effects which I think covers Q1&2
Importation of Household Effects


----------



## Frantel (May 18, 2013)

The link has the positive answers we were hoping for and safes us a lot of time. Thanks very much Canoeman!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Porto is also a major port for the importation of Chinese goods so I wouldn't discount that as entry point, this Portuguese company TSA - Mudanas - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais is very good for personal effects and I would think would have contacts in China or at the very least could point you in the right direction, I know of numerous people who've used them and been more than happy with service


----------

